# Surgery today



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

My partial thyroidectomy is today. I am very nervous/anxious. Nervous about surgery, and about being away from my kids.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

Just want to wish you luck and hope you feel better soon. I was also terrified but now i am glad i've done it (i had TT)

Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you all the best.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck! It will all be over and you'll be home with your family before you know it.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to wish you luck and hope you feel better soon. I was also terrified but now i am glad i've done it (i had TT)
> 
> Good luck!:hugs:


ty...i am nervous about anesthesia, and my toddler has never spent this much time away from me. I have never been away from him overnight. I am worried about something happening to me. I am all they have


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Best of luck! It will all be over and you'll be home with your family before you know it.


ty. i hope it turns out ok.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I wish you all the best.


thank you very much.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

hugs1
Best of luck! You will do great. Please keep us posted and know that we are praying and thinking of you.

Sincerely,

Alicia
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

animegeekmom said:


> My partial thyroidectomy is today. I am very nervous/anxious. Nervous about surgery, and about being away from my kids.


Thinking of you and wishing you all the best!! Take care of yourself and post when you are able.


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

don't worry, everything will be fine. My surgery was 17 days ago and I am feeling great. Remember this surgery is for your benefit and will help u be healthy and strong so u can take care of your children. Good Luck p.s. don't forget to do your neck excercises.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Echoing ever one else, u will do great and feel sooooooo much better. Had mine 1 month ago today. I understand how u feel tho, it is scary but turns out well. Praying for u


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the well-wishes!!! Everything went ok, and my boys were excellent for my mom!! They were perfect angels for her, and the little man actually slept thru the night!! He never does that for me lol!! So, they are up to their old antics now, so I cannot nap or anything. Just sitting and trying to take it easy. Step-dad ordered pizza for them so I didnt have to cook and my friend is taking out the older two for the day tomorrow. My dad is visiting around lunch-time.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you are home & it went well. Try to rest as much as you can.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Glad you are home & it went well. Try to rest as much as you can.


Ty!! I am trying to rest, but it's not going well. My boys are rambumctious and argue a lot about things. They dont seem to understand that I am in pain and tired. They are acting like everything is normal. Oh well. I have to start studying for my final soon, too. No rest for the weary.


----------

